# Need a good brush spray



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a new pasture I'm reclaiming about 20 miles north of me. Along the creek banks it's full of Satans Arbor, or as everyone else calls it, Willows. I swear I'm gonna scream if I have to cut these out by hand. Anyone have a good brush spray that works well on willows or am I gonna have to get committed?


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Crossbow. Kills woody stemmed plants, leaves the grass alone.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

4 qt crossbow and 2 qt 2,4d in 110 gallons for a spot spray. Cimarron works well too...


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Remedy is the best that I have used. It will kill blackberry when nothing else will, willows will not be a problem.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Remedy is what I would use. It has the same chemical as crossbow(triclopyr) only a stronger concentration and no 2,4d. Remedy has little residual effects......I have planted soybeans 30 days after spraying a field infested with blackberry and multiflora rose.


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I would second Crossbow, very effective on fence rows and other overgrowth. There is also a generic version of it, called Crossroad, but I have not used it to know how it compares.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Willows kill pretty easy. In our ditches and fence lines where willows are a problem I usually spray them with 2 4 D amine with a little Tordon. I think 2 4 D alone will kill willows.

Willows along a creek might be a good thing as they help prevent soil erosion.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If the ground is growing willows, it isn't growing grass is the issue.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the formula the power line company uses.

Blend would be per 25 gallons:

PRODUCT RATE PRICE PER GALLON AND CONTAINER SIZE

Garlon 3A 3 quarts 2 X 2 ½ gallon $79.93 per gallon

Milestone 7 ounces Quarts 79.38 per quart $93.06 per load

Escort XP 1 ½ ounce 1 lb container 104.00 per lb.

Liberate 1 quart 1 gallon container 24.00 per gallon

Kills everything but grass.

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Cross bow works well on everything if you want total kill just mix it a little strong.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

We use crossbow, 4qt to the acre sprayed @ 10gal per acre.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

When I want to kill anything that is woody, I mix Crossbow and Roundup. Kills anything and everything. Osage orange, honey locust privit you name it. gone. I have sprayed trees 20 tall and gone. Just need leaf out. Haven't had any issues reestablishing grass the following year (don't do much of that, mostly I am using on fence rows or treelines around hayfields, or knocking back trails in woods. Not sure what the water situation is in your "creek" but that may pose some issue with what you spray.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If it's around a water supply you could do what my granpa always done mix a strong salt water and drown it


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

If there's surface water around these ditches, you may want to read the label on the above mentioned herbicides. I use Triclopyr 3e on my willows around the pond. Safe for aquatic use.


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Going to be spraying fence lines to kill woody plants and cactus starting to grow up. Other than diesel what would be best to add as a surfactant?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Garlon is about 240$ per gallon in Canada. Milestone is almost 200$ a quart.



rjmoses said:


> Here's the formula the power line company uses.
> 
> Blend would be per 25 gallons:
> 
> ...


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

I've had very good results on both willow and poplar using 2,4-d Amine 600, both species are very easy to kill using this product.

BCRick


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Crossbow or Surmont(spelling?) the later will need a surfactant the crossbow does not but you can put a little diesel in as per label instructions.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Wow. Garlon is about 240$ per gallon in Canada. Milestone is almost 200$ a quart.


I went through almost 5 gallons of Milestone in the last week. I like it in cow pasture. Don't remember what I paid for it. I know a quart locally was $96. I got the 5 gallons, had the box shipped to me and was somewhere around $75/quart??? I'd have to look.


----------

